# January 2018 rainbow babies



## Kelskiii

January 2018 rainbow babies

Is there anyone that wants to join me?

I am Kelly, I am due 5th January 2018 after having a miscarriage in February 2017. I have a little girl R 3years old.

It is very early days at 4+3 I am very anxious/cautious I am finding these early days very difficult and trying to keep myself busy.

I have a midwife appointment on Thursday 4th may it's a early pregnancy appointment but I'm going to ask for a scan at 8 weeks. Hopefully they will let me have one.

Looking forward to meeting other ladies due in January x


----------



## jaxntango

Hi my name is Emily. I just found out I'm pregnant on Friday. We have been trying for 2 years and we had our first loss last May. I cannot help but feel like this one will not stick too. I got ok progression since 9 dpo and then yesterday afternoon I got one pretty dark positive and then a super faint first response. I'm going in today to get my beta checked. I didn't test this morning because I'm too afraid it will be negative. I would be due I believe January 7th.
 



Attached Files:







20170430_100551_opt.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 9









20170430_131434_opt.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4









20170430_135458_opt.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kelskiii

Your tests look like they are getting darker to me. I hope you get some good news from your bloods.

Sorry for your loss it's so sad but when we finally get our rainbow baby it will be he perfect baby for us.

Let me know how your bloods go lots of baby dust x


----------



## jaxntango

This progression doesn't look to promising
 



Attached Files:







20170501_102758_opt.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Kelskiii

Mine didn't get stronger until after 14dpo. Are you using urine throughout the day or the same time? Mine are much stronger on a morning than they are on an evening x


----------



## jaxntango

Today's was after I peed at the doctors so it wasn't fmu. I'm still waiting to hear back. Do you know how sensitive the tests are that they use at the doctors?


----------



## Kelskiii

The doctors usually use the cheap ones like what you get off the internet (well that's what I seen my doctors use) so I'd say not very sensitive.

I got strong positives with this pregnancy on the cheap tests early on but I did not with my daughters pregnancy or my mmc x


----------



## jaxntango

My beta came back at 48! That doesn't seem too bad for being 12 dpo


----------



## Kelskiii

Yes that sounds good for 12dpo are they testing you again to see if it doubles? Fingers crossed for you and lots of baby dust x


----------



## jaxntango

Yes she said on Wednesday and Friday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kelskiii

Did you get your test results from today?

I am at the midwives tomorrow for a checking in appointment. I'm really struggling with early pregnancy after my miscarriage x


----------



## KatBar

Hi ladies,
If it's ok, I might tentatively join in.. If this latest pregnancy continues successfully, I will be due 13th January 2018 (only 4 weeks right now).

I've had 3 MCs in a row since December 2016, so I am not overly optimistic at this point. My fertility doctor thinks it may just be bad luck, as I've had all the regular testing done now and everything has been normal. So at the moment we have unexplained recurrent MCs. We did get testing done on the last MC (on the embryo), but haven't got the results yet.

So I am just trying my best to take each day as it comes and not get too stressed/anxious over this current pregnancy. I've got an early pregnancy scan booked for 6w2d, so still another 2 weeks away.

I used to be a pee stick maniac, but after realising it caused me even more anxiety, I've stepped well away from them (only peed on 2 - second was to see if it was darker and was a real BFP). Same with blood testing as well - especially as with my last MC, my first 3 blood test results were really good, and then it was the fourth one that was the kicker and turned shit upside down. This time I haven't even had one blood test, and don't plan to.
So I'm just trying to go cold turkey until the scan, since that is the only thing that can give me the most accurate answer.

I have replaced the pee sticks and blood tests with accupuncture and counselling, and so far so good.. But hey, I'm 4 weeks.. let's see how I feel in another week or two lol - and that's if I make it that far.

Hope you ladies are doing okay! I've got my fingers crossed for all of us!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelskiii

Hi Katbar congratulations !! I hope this baby sticks for you. Sorry to hear about your losses. I hope it is unexplained miscarriages and this baby is the one that is meant to be.

I girl I know from work has had 4 miscarriages and she told me recently that when you do get your baby it will be the most perfect one which you wouldn't have if you hadn't had a miscarriage... hard to hear but she is right.

I am struggling at the minute with my emotions. I am trying not to get emotionally attached to this pregnancy until I see a heartbeat (hopefully at 8weeks) but I know that I am already attached and this is why I get upset. I've never cried so much the last few weeks have been hard.

Im trying to stay positive but I'm not doing a good job at it. I hope our babies stick x


----------



## KatBar

Kelskiii said:


> Hi Katbar congratulations !! I hope this baby sticks for you. Sorry to hear about your losses. I hope it is unexplained miscarriages and this baby is the one that is meant to be.
> 
> I girl I know from work has had 4 miscarriages and she told me recently that when you do get your baby it will be the most perfect one which you wouldn't have if you hadn't had a miscarriage... hard to hear but she is right.
> 
> I am struggling at the minute with my emotions. I am trying not to get emotionally attached to this pregnancy until I see a heartbeat (hopefully at 8weeks) but I know that I am already attached and this is why I get upset. I've never cried so much the last few weeks have been hard.
> 
> Im trying to stay positive but I'm not doing a good job at it. I hope our babies stick x

Thanks Kelskiii! We can only hope it's forth time lucky! I'm certainly over this whole process...

I definitely appreciate what your work friend said. That healthy precious baby will be worth it when they arrive!!

I totally hear what you're saying about the emotions too... I could have written all that myself. Unfortunately MCs take every little joy out of being pregnant, as it's just so hard to relax after you've had one. How long till your scan?

I was saying to my hubby how I am trying not to be too hopeful given our track record (& in a lot of ways I am not), but at the same time, regardless of not getting my hopes, I know I will be devastated if we also lose this pregnancy. No matter how much you try to protect yourself against it, there is just no way not to feel the disappointment and sadness of losing another pregnancy :nope:.

I've got exactly 2 weeks from today until our scan and I just know it's going to feel like an eternity! 

:hugs:


----------



## jaxntango

Just wanted to update that my hcg had been doubling. They are testing every 48 hours and so far they went from 44 ,110, 216 (second one was taken around 5 pm and the third was taken early morning so it wasn't quite doubled since it had really been about 42 hrs). My next beta is tomorrow which will actually be a 72 hours gap so hopefully it will be at least in the 600s. I'm so afraid for another loss. I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## KatBar

jaxntango said:


> Just wanted to update that my hcg had been doubling. They are testing every 48 hours and so far they went from 44 ,110, 216 (second one was taken around 5 pm and the third was taken early morning so it wasn't quite doubled since it had really been about 42 hrs). My next beta is tomorrow which will actually be a 72 hours gap so hopefully it will be at least in the 600s. I'm so afraid for another loss. I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow.

Glad it is good news so far :). Fingers crossed the next one is tracking along as nicely! :hugs:


----------



## KatBar

Ugh, struggling a bit today.. I have been doing my best to remain as "upbeat" as possible, whilst also not getting too hopeful. It's been a week now since finding out we are pregnant again and I feel like I am getting closer into that "what if" territory. 

I have been doing good with not testing and just taking each day as it comes, but now I can feel that impatience building up a bit, and just wanting to know if this is a healthy baby growing well, or if we are going to be back at square one. Part of me wants to buy a test in the hope it might buy me a little bit of reassurance, and then the other part of me is screaming "No, No, NO! You know this won't help.". Sigh :(.

My first MC in December, I knew something was wrong before I hit 5 weeks, because the pee sticks had stopped getting darker, and then of course my blood tests confirmed the worst. My chemical was too short lived to stress over anything (or get blood tests done). Then my most recent MC, the tests did get darker (although I didn't take as many and stopped just before the 5 weeks mark), and my first 3 blood tests all had nice 42-50 hour doubling time. So there I was thinking it was all good (although still filled with anxiety of course), and then my blood test at 6 weeks shot out to 94 hour doubling time, and 2 scans later we knew it was a missed-MC.
So I know that there is no point doing anything at this stage, as it no matter what, it could still go either way. But the 22nd May feels sooo far away... 

Anyway, sorry for the blabbering. I guess I just feel that if I can let some of this out, maybe it will help me get in control of everything, even if just for another few days. I do have my counseling session tomorrow, so hopefully that will help with my impatience a bit.

Jaxntango - any news on your latest blood test?? Hoping it continues to be good news!!


----------



## jaxntango

I just got my blood test and haven't heard back. I have a splitting headache...ugh.


----------



## jaxntango

My beta jumped from 216 to 1100 in 3 days! Next one is tomorrow and i have another on Friday. Assuming they are still doubling, I can have a 6 week scan next week.


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, I would like to tentatively join you. I got my bfp this morning at 11dpo which makes me 3+5 and due on 20th January. I'm not taking anything for granted but I'm trying to keep hold of the elated feeling of knowing I'm pregnant and not let the negativity of, that doesn't mean I'm definitely having a baby, take over.


----------



## jaxntango

I know how you feel. I'm having a hard time believing I will ever have a baby. I've been getting shoulder pain and weird squeezing pain on my right side, so of course I think it's ectopic. I have been freaking out all day. I just got off the phone with my doctor and she said today's test is 2800. It more than doubled again so she thinks I have an ovarian cyst. Thankfully she scheduled my ultrasound for this Friday just in case. Until then I will be freaking out.


----------



## ohmygoodness

Hi, im cautiously joining you. Got a bfp last Friday and have an edd of January 15. I've had recurrent loss, and officially freaking out. I get my progesterone and hcg levels checked tomorrow. Im already on progesterone, so this is just to see if its helping or if it needs to be tweaked. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## jaxntango

Well I had my first ultrasound today. I thought I was 5 wks 4 days but I'm more around 5 wks. I got to see a gestational sac and yolk but not much of a baby yet. I'm just relieved it's not another blighted ovum like last year. Hopefully in a week or so I'll be able to see/hear a heartbeat.


----------



## jaxntango

Oh and the baby was in my uterus so I'm not sure what has been causing me such bad pain on my right side. Maybe just a normal pregnancy thing or gas?


----------



## ohmygoodness

jaxntango said:


> Oh and the baby was in my uterus so I'm not sure what has been causing me such bad pain on my right side. Maybe just a normal pregnancy thing or gas?[/QUOTE
> 
> I've had pain on and off on my right side. I know I have a fibroid that causes some pain, so maybe its something like that? Every time i get a twinge, it usually means I have some trapped gas and nees to burp lol. My second pregnancy, I had a TON of sharp pains early on, it was my ligaments stretching.


----------



## jaxntango

That's good to know! I wish resources would better prepare you on what to expect. I'm afraid every twinge i feel is a bad sign, but I'm starting to learn.


----------



## mayacat

I want to cautiously join too. 

I got my first BFP on Friday with fmu. It was pretty light, but it was there. I tested again today to reassure myself a bit and only had about a 2 hour hold and it was about as dark as the control line :). I've had 3 losses in the last year, the last one being a very early chemical (Period wasn't even late, just got a weak positive on 10DPO, then negative the next day), so that made me feel better to think that I may not have another chemical pregnancy at least.

I'm 4w 2d now, due on Jan 20th, according to my O date. Dr will probably put me at Jan 14th (going by LMP) until some proof comes up otherwise, or if I can see a midwife instead. 

I haven't talked to my Dr yet. I'm reluctant to because I've seen two heartbeats on an U/S in the last year, been jabbed to have blood taken and nothing to show for it, so I'm a bit jaded. I'm going to email the midwives here this week though and see if they're willing to take me on. I hope they will because I do strongly believe we've just had a run of bad luck. I never found out what happened the first time, but the second time, my body was quite happy carrying the baby until 10.5 weeks when it realized the baby wasn't healthy. He had a severe form of anencephaly. Completely random. #3 was so early that it was likely an implantation problem. At least two completely unrelated issues, so hopefully 4th time's the charm for #2.

Here's hoping this baby is The One for all of us!


----------



## MissCherry

Hey all. I'm Carys. Got a bfp 3 days ago after a mc in Jan. Praying this will be a sticky bean!


----------



## annio84

Hi Carys,

how are you getting on? I also had a miscarriage in January and just got my bfp last week. Do you know roughly what your EDD will be?


----------



## MissCherry

annio84 said:


> Hi Carys,
> 
> how are you getting on? I also had a miscarriage in January and just got my bfp last week. Do you know roughly what your EDD will be?

I'm quite nauseous at the moment. Very apprehensive. I've worked out it wil be 19th Jan 2018. Seems so far away right now x


----------



## gemmy

Hi there, would also like to join, feeling nervous. Got bfp today and due 26th January. I did fall pregnant last year just before Christmas. Got as far as 12 week scan and no bleeding. But at the scan the sac was there and measured 5-6 weeks. It was a missed miscarriage. Two days later I bled (that was February) and then we had one month not trying, have ttc the last two cycles. This is hopefully is but feel nervous that I will bleed and that even if I don't baby might not be developing. 

But I'm only 4 weeks 1 day so gotta keep positive. 

Hopefully we are all having our rainbow babies.


----------



## annio84

How's everyone getting on? It's very quiet around here.


----------



## jaxntango

Well I had a scan today. I'm 7 weeks 6 days and had very light spotting this morning. They scheduled an ultrasound and everything looked great! Baby is 1.6 cm long with a heartbeat of 156 bpm. I had a scan last Friday and they found free fluid in my uterus. They believe that's what caused my spotting because today the free fluid was gone. I'm so relieved everything was ok. Btw baby was .94 cm at 7 wks 1 day with a heartbeat of 144 bpm. At least I know it's growing!
 



Attached Files:







20170531_122743.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jaxntango

Last week's ultrasound for comparison
 



Attached Files:







20170526_153722.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gemmy

Ah that's good, how lovely to see a scan and get some reassurance. 

I reach 6 weeks tomo and it's so scary waiting to get through this. I'm going to contact the midwife tomorrow and get things into action. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mayacat

I lost mine again at 6 weeks :( Hoping to try again for a March rainbow and my Dr is getting a recurrent miscarriage specialist involved asap this time.

I wish you all luck.


----------



## karaclarke93

Hey guys,

Interesting reading all of your stories , I do find comfort knowing how comman miscarriages are and you can have successful pregnancies after one!

I had a MMC in March - 11 week scan and was just a 5 week measuring sac there , miscarried naturally 2 weeks later.

Next month I took a test and am pregnant again ! I have an early 9 week scan booked tomorrow and am soooo nervous for it. If the same happens as last time with there just being an empty sac there I think I'll just break down.

I wish all of you luck with your pregnancies xxxx


----------



## KatBar

Hi Ladies,
I had a scan at 6w1d, and it showed baby measuring perfectly and had a good heartbeat. I got referred to the Perinatal department of my local maternity hospital, who look after women who have had recurrent miscarriages, or late term loss and other complications. They did another quick scan at 6w5d, and baby was still looking good. 
I see them every fortnight and they'll do a quick scan at each appointment. My next one is in 3 days, on Thursday, and I will be 8w4d by that point. I am still nervous as anything and can't help expecting the worse.. After 3 losses, it's just so hard to believe this one will be successful.

Mayacat - very sorry to see you've had another loss :(. I really hope that you can get some answers and your next pregnancy will be healthy and successful! Sending warm hugs your way!

Jaxntango - Good looking scans! Definately looks like you have a healthy baby growing there!

Hope everyone else is going alright!


----------



## annio84

Mayacat, so sorry for your loss

Jaxntango - lovely scan.

I'm not having any early scans or anything so I'm just plodding along and trying to be grateful for every day I remain pregnant. It is hard though


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello all. I am very cautiously pregnant (4 weeks 4 days) after 3 miscarriages and one chemical. All my miscarriages were 8-10 weeks so I just need to get to week 11 and have a good scan. Easier said than done.

I got my bfp early (5 days before period was due) and have had 2-3 on a digital on the day of my missed period. Have not had a 3+ yet.

I feel a bit sick but even that means nothing because with miscarriage 1 and 3 I had reasonably bad morning sickness up until 8/10 weeks respectively just to have an MMC confirmed a couple of days later.

Fingers crossed for all of us.

KatBar, how are you doing?


----------



## Sweetkat

I am now 6 days past the date of my period (4&5) and my test is showing 3+. Which I guess is all good but no guarantee that the baby doesn't have chromosomal issues. My OH has a very high DNA fragmentation which is most likely the cause of the miscarriages, that or my age (am 37 soon). Although my AMH, FSH, estardiol were all good....

Time is soooooo slow. I want to be 12 weeks!


----------



## KatBar

Sweetkat said:


> Hello all. I am very cautiously pregnant (4 weeks 4 days) after 3 miscarriages and one chemical. All my miscarriages were 8-10 weeks so I just need to get to week 11 and have a good scan. Easier said than done.
> 
> I got my bfp early (5 days before period was due) and have had 2-3 on a digital on the day of my missed period. Have not had a 3+ yet.
> 
> I feel a bit sick but even that means nothing because with miscarriage 1 and 3 I had reasonably bad morning sickness up until 8/10 weeks respectively just to have an MMC confirmed a couple of days later.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of us.
> 
> KatBar, how are you doing?

Woohoo - congrats Sweetkat! I am really hoping this is your healthy little bean! Fingers and toes are crossed!
Totally understandable that it will feel like a very long wait to get to that 11 week scan. Keep us posted with how you are going!

I haven't been checking in much as been busy with work and home life, but so far things are going well. We've had reg monitoring through the clinic at our local hospital, and that has continued to show good development of baby. I did a blood test last week which will determine the chances or our baby having downs and 2 other trisomy defects - haven't got results yet. Could also find out the gender, but if all goes well, we are keeping it a surprise. Then we've got the anatomy scan on the 7th July. We're just really hoping everything comes back good and the baby is looking healthy.

Hope everyone and their little beans are continuing to do well!


----------



## Sweetkat

Kat, so happy for you!!! It sounds like this is going to be your rainbow :)

I am 5&5 and not feeling very positive. Don't have any morning sickness, although the test has been showing 3+ for ages (I did another yesterday and it took ages to appear).

Fx all goes well for both of us :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Hi ladies I know it's January babies but I'm due around 3rd Feb 2018. This will be my pjs first pregnancy. I've had one scan at 5 weeks to check it wasn't ectopic and confirm all was okay and looked fine got another one tomorrow I'm so anxious. I keep thinking it will be like before no heartbeat or il start bleeding. Oh doesn't seem to really understand. I've had some nausea and sore boobs but that's really it in the last few weeks which I don't know if I feel encouraged or not.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey!, hoping to join you all, I'm very newly pregnant due around very early march I think. This is my 9th pregnancy but I only having one living child, My first born died during preterm labour over 3 years ago now and my twin boys died due to placental abruption 5 months ago and I've had 5 early miscarriages.

I also have a wonderful 2 year old baby boy <3

I'm totally in shock to be pregnant again so quickly!.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sorry just realised this is a January 2018 rainbow thread, I thought it was just a 2018 thread lol. Off I go to find a March thread!. XX


----------



## annio84

Hello new ladies! This is a bit of a quiet thread but I'm sure you're all welcome here whenever you're due. 

I finally have my first scan tomorrow. Even though I feel more confident about this pregnancy I still feel so scared to go for a scan. Sure it will be fine though.

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## Bittersweet

Fingers crossed for you!

Apart from symptoms starting to fade I'm doing okay still anxious but less so as we got a scan at 8+3 and there was a heart beat so I'm really hoping baby is alll ok in there


----------



## KatBar

Keep us posted how your scan goes Annio84!

Good news about your scan at 8+ weeks Bittersweet. Hopefully everything continues to go well.

SweetKat - How are you doing?

For me, we had our 12/13 week scan last week and everything looked good. We also did the percept test (like the Harmony test), and everything came back low risk. So feeling a little more confident now, although honestly, I just want to be close to full term already so I know this baby can be born safely.
Found out it's another boy too :blue:. So going to be very out numbered come January :haha:. Was going to keep it a surprise, but unfortunately the scan technician was measuring the thighs with the shot up between the legs, and it looked identical to my first son, so I knew then and there (& percept test confirmed it).

Anyway, that's all from me. Hope to see more good news from you all soon :).


----------



## Sweetkat

KatBar sooooo pleased for you. Sounds like you are safe now :) (although I know it's hard to be calm when the pregnancy is after losses).

I am 8&2, had a good scan yesterday but I know it doesn't rule out chromosome issues. Will give blood for panorama testing next week and results back in 8-12 days (or working days, not sure).

Congrats on your good scan :)


----------



## KatBar

Sweetkat said:


> KatBar sooooo pleased for you. Sounds like you are safe now :) (although I know it's hard to be calm when the pregnancy is after losses).
> 
> I am 8&2, had a good scan yesterday but I know it doesn't rule out chromosome issues. Will give blood for panorama testing next week and results back in 8-12 days (or working days, not sure).
> 
> Congrats on your good scan :)

Thank you :)! So true, def hard to completely relax after having losses.

Yay for the good scan. Totally understand not getting too excited until you get the blood test results back. But fingers crossed it all comes with back with good news! The successful scan is certainly a positive sign so far :)! Keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## MissCherry

[URL=https://s6.photobucket.com/user/hslew/media/IMG_2912_zpsiigjmo9j.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y205/hslew/IMG_2912_zpsiigjmo9j.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=https://s6.photobucket.com/user/hslew/media/IMG_2911_zpscqyio34z.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y205/hslew/IMG_2911_zpscqyio34z.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]



Hello all! Right I'm not sure if I have serious baby brain or the sonographer got my gestation wrong?! I had a viability scan done at 7 weeks which matches my dates and a second scan(I'm diabetic so checked a lot) Which also matches my dates. Wednesday(12th July) I had my dating scan. I thought I was 12+5 to which sonographer said 12+6 so pretty matched. I had to go and wait outside for a while as baby was super active and called back in to check heartbeat etc. Saw the midwife straight after and her report from the scan said 13+4 weeks. Now to me that's a big change! I told the midwife what the sonographer said a mere 5 mins ago and she said well that's what's on the report. Now by my calculations and cycles above. I don't see how I could be that gestation especially seeing as I was using opk so know when I ovulated. Am I just being confused or have they got something wrong?

Thanks Carys x


----------



## KatBar

MissCherry said:


> [URL=https://s6.photobucket.com/user/hslew/media/IMG_2912_zpsiigjmo9j.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y205/hslew/IMG_2912_zpsiigjmo9j.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]
> [URL=https://s6.photobucket.com/user/hslew/media/IMG_2911_zpscqyio34z.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y205/hslew/IMG_2911_zpscqyio34z.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all! Right I'm not sure if I have serious baby brain or the sonographer got my gestation wrong?! I had a viability scan done at 7 weeks which matches my dates and a second scan(I'm diabetic so checked a lot) Which also matches my dates. Wednesday(12th July) I had my dating scan. I thought I was 12+5 to which sonographer said 12+6 so pretty matched. I had to go and wait outside for a while as baby was super active and called back in to check heartbeat etc. Saw the midwife straight after and her report from the scan said 13+4 weeks. Now to me that's a big change! I told the midwife what the sonographer said a mere 5 mins ago and she said well that's what's on the report. Now by my calculations and cycles above. I don't see how I could be that gestation especially seeing as I was using opk so know when I ovulated. Am I just being confused or have they got something wrong?
> 
> Thanks Carys x

I am probably not much help.. But I did notice during my scan, at one point the measurement of the head was like 13w3d (I was 12w6d), and she took the measurement about 3 times, untill it was a more accurate measurement at 13w exact.
I definitely think if they're not being super thorougher, it can be inaccurate. Sounds like possibly the case with you.. I'd try to not let it worry too much at this point, as I imagine it will be all fine (always easier said than done).


----------



## MissCherry

I had a thorough look through the report last night and noticed the date of birth and surname are wrong so it's not even my report!!!


----------



## KatBar

Oh wow! That's pretty bad they gave you the wrong report!! Have you been able to get the correct one now and confirm the right measurements?


----------



## MissCherry

Had ante natal this morning and told them. The report on the system was the correct dates to
mine but they've had to reschedule all ththe appointments! all sorted now though :)


----------



## annio84

Had my scan and all was well. I told her I was anxious because of a mmc and she was super thorough for me. I think that was in part because baby wouldn't stay still! I think it's a girl, my due date group all said boy and everyone one my thread in gender prediction said girl. I think we'll book a scan at 18 weeks or so to find out the sex and also just for reassurance. I'm finding it quite difficult because I'd already had my 12 week scan when we found out about the mc last time. Tomorrow I'll be 13+6 which is the day we found out our baby had died last time. Hoping I'll be able to relax after that.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2233.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats on all scans and pleased it's sorted now cherry! 

Having anxiety over miscarriage scan is in 5 days. I still have sore boobs but less so still some nausea and the beginnings of a small bump but I've began panicking! We also seem heartbeat at 8+3


----------



## KatBar

How's everyone doing in here? Hope it's all positive news..


----------



## Bittersweet

Had my 12 week scan last week baby measuring on dates and looked all okay! Private van booked for 4 weeks time :)


----------



## KatBar

Glad to hear that Bittersweet! Great news :). Hopefully the next scan is looking just as good!


----------



## annio84

I had another scan and I'm having a boy!


----------



## KatBar

Congrats Annio84! Wonderful news :).


----------



## annio84

How are you getting on KatBar?


----------



## KatBar

Not too bad thanks. Starting to feel the odd bit of kicking (or punching), which is reassuring when it happens! Have you started to feel any movement or flutters yet?


----------



## Sweetkat

Glad all going well KatBar. I am 12 weeks today and so far all good. Had panorama which came back low risk (and it's a girl) and a private scan at 11&4 (which all looked fine). I an still paranoid sth will go wrong, but starting to feel a bit better.

Can't believe you are nearly 18 weeks! Time is flying :). Are you going to find out the sex of the baby (or have you done already).

When is your next scan?


----------



## KatBar

Sweetkat said:


> Glad all going well KatBar. I am 12 weeks today and so far all good. Had panorama which came back low risk (and it's a girl) and a private scan at 11&4 (which all looked fine). I an still paranoid sth will go wrong, but starting to feel a bit better.
> 
> Can't believe you are nearly 18 weeks! Time is flying :). Are you going to find out the sex of the baby (or have you done already).
> 
> When is your next scan?

So glad to hear it's all still going well :)!! I definitely appreciate that it's still hard to relax completely tho (even now, I still get scared about losing this baby).

And yay for another girl! Hopefully your two girls will be nice and close growing up!

I'm having a boy (we did NIPP test, which would be same/similar to panorama one). So two lil boys for us. 
We actually weren't going to find out this time, but it was obvious (believe it or not) at the 13 week scan. My first son was obvious too, and we choose to find out that time, so unfortunately I knew exactly what I was looking at when the scan lady did a potty shot to measure the thigh bones. I then just choose to confirm it officially by looking at our NIPP test results, and sure enough, it's a boy haha.

Hope it all continues to go well!


----------



## annio84

Glad all is well. I've been feeling subtle movements since week 13 believe it or not. Also when I wake up in the morning you can clearly see he is lying down the left side of my 'bump'

Congrats on another girl and another boy respectively. How do your older kids feel about their new siblings? My daughter really wanted a sister but she's accepted it pretty well.


----------



## KatBar

annio84 said:


> Glad all is well. I've been feeling subtle movements since week 13 believe it or not. Also when I wake up in the morning you can clearly see he is lying down the left side of my 'bump'
> 
> Congrats on another girl and another boy respectively. How do your older kids feel about their new siblings? My daughter really wanted a sister but she's accepted it pretty well.

Oh I can definitely believe that on the early movements!
I felt first movements with my first at 16 weeks, but expected not to feel them til later with this pregnancy because this time the placenta is anterior. But I've been feeling actual 'body roll/stretch' type movement since 15 weeks, and have been feeling tiny kicks since about 16 and half weeks even with the anterior placenta!

My son is not keen on a baby joining our family haha - boy or girl! But I think his still a bit young to fully get what we're saying when we say he'll be getting a brother. He certainly isnt keen on his new baby cousin - he steers well clear of him :haha:.

I can appreciate your daughter wanting a sister, but it's nice she is coming round to the idea of a brother instead. I've got a lot of friends who have really great relationships withtheir brothers, so she might end up being the same too :).


----------



## annio84

I think she'll be great once he's here. She loves all babies but she really wanted to share bunk beds and have a sleepover with her sister every night. Silly really since we only have 2 bedrooms so she'll have to share with her brother anyway. She's still hugging and kissing my belly and wants to talk to the baby every morning. She's just turned four so most of her friends already have siblings so she totally gets it.

Amazing that you're feeling such strong movements already. Had my first little kicks yesterday. Today we're back to wriggles and rolls. I really just want to get to the point where I can feels proper movements regularly. I' e not really been that reassured by scans this time because my loss was after my 12 week scan so I need the reassurance of feeling baby.

Has anyone thought of any names yet?


----------



## KatBar

Aw, that's nice how excited she is! Very sweet :).

Totally agree about wanting to feel the bigger more consistent movements! I ended up not feeling anything for 5 days after writing that. So freaked out and went and got checked by a midwife - and of course everything was fine. So now I'm just trying to relax and not worry if the movement isn't too consistent yet.

We've picked out our bubs name. We already had a girl and a boy name we liked, so it didn't take long haha. How about you?


----------



## annio84

well we were set on a boys name for DD and we thought we'd just use that but I've kind of gone off it.


----------



## KatBar

annio84 said:


> well we were set on a boys name for DD and we thought we'd just use that but I've kind of gone off it.

That's the trouble with having a name on the list awhile, it gives you time to reconsider haha. My husband changes his mind every second day on the one we've chosen, but I think when the time comes, it will stick anyway.


----------



## annio84

Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing now we're all right on the edge of third tri. I'm just starting to accept I'm going to have a baby and freaking out that I'm not at all prepared because I've been feeling really detached until now.


----------



## MissCherry

Same here! I'ts only just hit me! Get my induction date in 4 weeks!! Since hitting 18 weeks my pregnancy has flown! Really need to start buying stuff now!


----------



## annio84

I know, I think I have 4 baby grows and that's pretty much it!


----------



## KatBar

Hey ladies! Definitely agree with the pregnancy starting to go a bit quicker!! We're fairly organised, but then we're having another boy, so didn't have a lot to get this time round.
Hope you're all well :).


----------



## annio84

I know we haven't been that active on this thread but just wanted to pop in and see how it's going and if anyone has had their baby yet? I'm 38+5 today and so uncomfortable. Waiting for the HV to come round which I actually find really intrusive at this stage of pregnancy. My house is nowhere near as tidy as normal but I physically can't do a lot of what I normally would and relying on hubby who doesn't have the same standards I do.


----------



## KatBar

Hey there! I've had my little boy on the 30th December. He was induced at 38 weeks due to low fluid levels.

Hopefully not long to go for you! Crazy all the lil Jan bubs will now be making their appearance.


----------



## annio84

congratulations! I know I can't believe it's nearly time.


----------



## Bittersweet

I was due 3/02 but our baby boy cans at 36 weeks. He&#8217;s unwelljust now in scbu x


----------



## KatBar

Bittersweet said:


> I was due 3/02 but our baby boy cans at 36 weeks. Hes unwelljust now in scbu x

I hope he is doing much better soon and you can take him home!:hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks Katbar he&#8217;s been moved into a cot so fingers crossed next few days things move on more


----------



## annio84

Congratulations on your little boy and I hope he's better soon.

My little man arrived on his due date, induced for reduced movements. 9lb 12, he's called Edward.


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations!!

We got our baby home last Wednesday since then he&#8217;s done really well :)


----------

